# Manhattan Club t/s presentation info



## philemer (Jul 14, 2009)

DW and I checked into the MC last Friday. About a week before our arrival we received a note from them inviting us to participate in a "90 minute presentation". Gifts were either two Broadway show tix or a $100 Visa GC. We emailed back for more info on shows they might have and they said it changed daily. Every morning they get tix for that nights shows. The day after we checked in (got room 1414, a 1BR facing 56th St.) "Jose" called us to set up a time for the presentation. I said we'd like to do it Monday and asked if we could get tix for a Sunday show. He said we could but we'd have to sign a form saying we'd pay them back for the tix if we didn't attend. I said no problem. 

Sunday morning we went down about 11:00 to see what tix they had. They only had Momma Mia. My wife said "awesome, we'll take 'em".  The show was awesome, by the way.

The next day we met with our saleslady and after 30 mintues she realized that we weren't going to be buying anything but said we had to fulfill our part of the deal and stay for 90 minutes. I got a little surly  but she wouldn't budge. She said she could lose her job if we left early. I smiled and said fine. 

They offer every year, every other, every three & every four year contracts. They are a Points resorts so you can use them if you want. An every four year contract was about $9500. The "closer" was very low key as was the saleslady. The main "pitch" was how we could take 2, 3 or 4 weeks of vacations with our 62,000 points.  

The units are nice and I'll write a review when we get home.


----------



## Karen G (Jul 14, 2009)

Thanks for that report, Phil.  Were the units they showed you at the presentation very different from the unit you stayed in?


----------



## philemer (Jul 15, 2009)

Karen G said:


> Thanks for that report, Phil.  Were the units they showed you at the presentation very different from the unit you stayed in?



The unit she showed us was a studio on the second floor, right down the hall from the sales office. These are brand new t/s inventory & it looked real snazzy. It was about the size of a large hotel room, maybe 350-400 s.f. It had a bed in the middle of the "living room" and a small kitchen (no stoves allowed in the bldg.).


----------



## bigrick (Jul 20, 2009)

Has the remodel extended beyond the 2nd floor?  I too saw those nice rooms in March.  Haven't stayed in one yet via trade.  How much longer before those upgades are everywhere?


----------



## liborn2 (Jul 20, 2009)

We had an RCI exchange for the July 4th week, one bedroom..stayed in unit 1917..almost the corner unit and our room looked at Central Park..(bonus was the July 4th fireworks on the Hudson..only 4 block walk to see them, since we were on the west side)
The room was in excellent condition, wonderful accommodations, split the week with family so we each had time to spend in the city, coming from Long Island it was the easiest vacation to getaway.  No pressure to attend any of the timeshare presentations, each morning housekeeping replaced all items used in the kitchenette and bathroom, including fresh towels.  Staff was helpful and professional...for all of us.  I gave this exchange high marks..we all enjoyed ourselves and the great location of MC.  After living in NY for 52 years..I finally did the tourist double decker bus, and LOVED it...from Harlem to Battery Park in two days..hop off and seek out new finds..We recommend to others family/friends..one of those things you have to do...one night we needed to take the subway back since we jumped off at Seaport to use the chaise chairs overlooking the Hudson..free you know..and we sat there with $4 beer from the food court watching the yachts, boats leave for the Sunset cruise..aaahhh the joys of life on a budget...Looking forward to another exchange to MC..maybe this time using II.


----------



## Jennie (Jul 21, 2009)

liborn2 said:


> Looking forward to another exchange to MC..maybe this time using II.


 I could be mistaken but I don't think the MC is affiliated with I.I..And the MC has a 1 in 4 rule which may prevent you from exchanging back in before 2013  .


----------



## philemer (Jul 21, 2009)

bigrick said:


> Has the remodel extended beyond the 2nd floor?  I too saw those nice rooms in March.  Haven't stayed in one yet via trade.  How much longer before those upgades are everywhere?



I heard no rumors of a complete remodel/upgrade. Our room was in very good condition. The daily maid service was a nice touch. They even ran the dishwasher and came back later & emptied it!!!


----------



## Floridaski (Jul 21, 2009)

*MC is affliated with II*

Manhattan Club is affliated with II, I think this is new, but I have added it to an on going search.  I also have it on a RCI search...

Curious what you guys used to trade into MC - I am using Hyatt and Morritts Grand - Presidents week.  Usually very high vaule traders, but if they do not have deposits - they cannot make the exchanges...


----------



## Piper (Jul 21, 2009)

Floridaski said:


> Manhattan Club is affliated with II, I think this is new, but I have added it to an on going search.  I also have it on a RCI search...
> 
> Curious what you guys used to trade into MC - I am using Hyatt and Morritts Grand - Presidents week.  Usually very high vaule traders, but if they do not have deposits - they cannot make the exchanges...



I have seen listings for the Penthouse Suites at the Manhattan Club and listings with the rest of the building with RCI. I have never successfully traded into MC. Has anyone had any luck trading in?


----------



## Karen G (Jul 21, 2009)

I have successfully traded into MC with Lawai Beach Resort, Kauai, Hawaii, through RCI.


----------



## philemer (Jul 22, 2009)

Piper said:


> I have seen listings for the Penthouse Suites at the Manhattan Club and listings with the rest of the building with RCI. I have never successfully traded into MC. Has anyone had any luck trading in?



Many Tuggers have traded into the MC. Some with inexpensive "white" weeks & some with pricey "red" weeks. It's seems a little tougher to trade into now than it was a year or two ago.


----------



## liborn2 (Jul 22, 2009)

My trade was 3 bedroom, West Coast Florida..week 13, RED Week, popular with spring training and Easter week.
Did not request the trade but found the exchange while doing a search one early morning last May/2008 for July/2009 week.
Since I cannot use RCI to exchange for another 4 years..should I need to deposit my Florida week, will do so with II since it allows me another chance to exchange into MC again. Lucky my timeshare exchanges with both RCI and II.


----------



## JLarg (Jul 23, 2009)

I have a trade to MC studio (sleeps 4) for next summer using a 2 BR red week Villages property in Texas.  But, it took me a couple of years of trying to finally get it (I have kids and can only travel in the summer).   I think the earlier you deposit a week and get on the "list" the better your chance.  But, I guess that is timeshare 101...


----------



## wauhob3 (Jul 23, 2009)

I have traded in several times. I think once as ongoing and the other times I just waited for them to be group banked. I don't think its a hard trade at all through RCI but they do seem to come available several months at a time. I usually see everything but when they bulk space bank the majority seem to be able to see them too. I don't remember seeing as big a bulk space banking for the summer though. I'm disappointed they have now gone to every 4 years but I would think that would make it an even easier trade for those who haven't gone yet. 

We usually go in the spring but next year we are going in the summer at the 57th St Hilton. I hope we like it as much but I hate it doesn't even have a mini kitchen.


----------



## SteveH (Jul 29, 2009)

We got a trade this June through SFX with only about 6 weeks notice.  The request had been pending for a couple of years, but we were glad to go and drove down from Ottawa, Ontario.
We did go to a presentation, but we're 'kicked' after 20 minutes because I insisted that after buying three timeshares resale this year, we weren't about to buy another.  That's what I get for being too honest!  I told the salesman (he claimed to be the broker for MC) that I didn't have to worry about the 1 in 4 rule because I had just purchased a RHC contract and could stay at the Affinia when I wanted.  That'll teach me to show off!  Besides, I'm frankly  getting rather tired after hearing the same old sing song and the presenations always leave a sour taste in my mouth.
At any rate, we had a great time and are looking forward to trying out the Affinia Dumont in Murray Hill.
Steve


----------



## dude-luv (Aug 1, 2009)

*Exchanging In*

We have exchanged in to the Manhattan Club twice within four years using our SF week and using SFX.  We have also been successful exchanging into the Hilton with the same formula.  New York does not seem to be a problem in summer.  At other times of the year it seems to be a more difficult trade.  We attended the presentation and were told that we could never trade into the MC again as exchanges were just not happening.  Could have argued and been kicked out.  Instead I argued about the gift after because we did not get the tickets we were promised.  They have different gifts depending upon the outcome of the presentation.  We talked with some people who were dismissed early (argued about some of the claims) and they received different tickets than we did.  Then we talked to someone who bought and of course they received the most sought after tickets.  

It could be that maintenance fees are reaching such a high point at the MC that owners may never choose to exchange.  Who knows?


----------



## carl2591 (Aug 2, 2009)

so I guess if you want GOOD tickets you do the buy and then resend the deal?? wonder how they would react to that... make you pay for the good tickets vs the less good ones..  sounds like the momma mia was a good ticket..


----------

